# Throwdown - Jalapeño SPAM Fatty



## mossymo (Oct 10, 2012)

The throwdown was as much fun as making and eating this Jalapeño SPAM Fatty!

Ingredients were country style sausage wrapped around chunked jalapeño flavored SPAM, Three Alarm Colby Jack cheese, cream cheese, and freshly sliced jalapeños and all that spicy goodness was surrounded in a bacon wrap. The fatty was smoked over a mixture of hickory and cherry. Now it is just pic's of the fatty assembly and cook; scroll and enjoy!













IMG_5903.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





------













IMG_5905.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5906.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5910.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5908.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5913.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5915.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5923.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5925.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5986.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012





-----













IMG_5999.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Thanks for looking!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks real good!




~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great and one I will duplicate


----------



## thomas phillips (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 10, 2012)

I understand WHY we couldn't all post all of our pics, but I really wish we could...I think it really helps us understand everything that went into making them.  Nice work, and I'll keep an eye open for that flavor of SPAM.


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy, sh_t, you are looking for a following day, tail-end burn out, aren't you?  Well, I see you really chickened out......you only put in the skins of the jalapeno's and not the seeds!  Ha! Ha!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice !!!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

Marty, morning.... I thought your fatty was pure genius.... great "thinking out of the box" ......   Dave


----------



## boykjo (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm having a fattie heart attack...............


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great and a unique idea - Can I drop the Spam? LOL


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

didnt sound real good at first but after seeing this ide prob like it alot. im a big spice fan. and if is has a pic of a jalapeno on it i usually try it. crackers, beefsticks, or cheese you name it.  never knew spam had jalapeno. be looking to at least try it. thanks for sharing.


----------

